# Windows 7 God Mod !



## rockyko (6. Januar 2010)

ich habe grad was hübschen rausgefunden, mit dem man sich fast vollzugriff auf windows 7 verschaffen kann ... in Windows 7 gibt es einen Dokumentenordner, der Zugriff auf sämtliche Systemeinstellungen bietet.

*Windows-Einstellungen z.b.:* "Sichtbarkeit des Mauszeigers verbessern", "Dateierweiterungen ein- oder ausblenden", "Arbeitsspeicherprobleme des Computers diagnostizieren"

 Den God Mode aktiviert man ebenso kryptisch wie einfach, indem man in Windows 7 einen neuen Ordner erstellt und in "GodMode.{ED7BA470-8E54-465E-825C-99712043E01C}" umbenennt. In diesem Ordner befinden sich dann Links zu Hunderten Windows-Einstellungen: "Sichtbarkeit des Mauszeigers verbessern", "Dateierweiterungen ein- oder ausblenden", "Arbeitsspeicherprobleme des Computers diagnostizieren". 

Bei Cnet gibt's ein Anleitungsvideo. 

... ich finds lustig


----------



## DrSin (6. Januar 2010)

WTF was ist das denn, dass geht ja wirklich


----------



## rockyko (6. Januar 2010)

ich weiß   ... und die blubbern die ganze zeit von benutzerkontosteuerung und sicherheit usw.


----------



## DrSin (6. Januar 2010)

Es sind ja nur Verknüpfungen wo man auch so hinkommt, geht nur schneller, die Benutzerkontensteuerung ist weiterhin aktiv


----------



## rockyko (6. Januar 2010)

na ich mein ja nur ... das die versuchen alles unter dach und fach zu halten und dann sowass^^


----------



## feivel (6. Januar 2010)

geht das nur mit 7?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (6. Januar 2010)

Rofl, ein Godmod Ordner 

Das ist echt ma geil^^


----------



## rockyko (6. Januar 2010)

feivel schrieb:


> geht das nur mit 7?



nein ... es funktioniert auch unter windows vista  .... bei vista 64bit kann es aber zum absturtz fürhren^^ ... xp glaub ich nich ... weiß es aber nich


----------



## Malkav85 (6. Januar 2010)

GodMode bei Win? Hätten den doch auch "BillMod" nennen können 

Werds zuhause mal ausprobieren.


----------



## ghostadmin (6. Januar 2010)

Lööl?
Wie krass ist das denn.^^
Ist ja mal sowas von rofl. 
Man kann Windows cheaten...


----------



## ole88 (6. Januar 2010)

das is ja eigentlich nix andres wie die systemsteuerung? aber lol das sowas echt geht. danke ms für sowas


----------



## DrSin (6. Januar 2010)

Muss nicht zwingend godmode heisen, man kann ihn auch anders nennen, einfach bei der ordnererstellung anstelle von godmode vorn was anderes eintragen


----------



## midnight (6. Januar 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Man kann Windows cheaten...



Naja is halt auchn hartes Spiel! Die wenigsten haben es komplett durch, die meisten sind dran verzweifelt oder haben mittendrin aufgegeben. Speicherpunkte gibts auch kaum bzw. machen die wenigsten (=

Aber der Godmode ist doch mittlerweile alt...

so far


----------



## HeNrY (6. Januar 2010)

Ich habe den Ordner gleich ShortCuts genannt


----------



## Adrenalize (6. Januar 2010)

Caschy regt sich schon leicht auf. Er hat das im Dezember bei seinem Blogeintrag Windows 7 GodMode spaßeshalber Godmode getauft, und nun haben es wohl zig Seiten übernommen. 

Was vor dem Punkt steht, ist aber wie gesagt egal, wichtig ist der Teil dahinter, ist halt ein Systemshortcut, keine Sicherheitslücke oder Ähnliches. Das geht auch mit anderen Sachen, z.b, dem Games-Ordner unter Vista oder dem Papierkorb so und ist eigentlich ein alter Hut.

Übrigens den Godmode nicht unter vista64 anlegen, da stürzt nämlich der Explorer ununterbrochen ab, bis man die Folder mittels Kommandozeile wieder entfernt.


----------



## Modstar (7. Januar 2010)

Also das sieht meiner meinung viel übersichtlicher aus!
Das hätten die gleich in 7 reinmachen sollen!
Einfacher ist ja auch ihr Werbeslogan!


----------



## Toobie (9. Januar 2010)

Werd ich mir zuhause auch mal anschauen


----------



## Maggats (9. Januar 2010)

sehr schön übersichtlich die sache


----------

